# Memory Foam mattresses - sagging?



## Deirdra (1 Feb 2006)

Anyone had any problems with a memory foam mattress? Bought one last years for 800 euros and already it's dipping or sagging in the middle. Any feedback or advice?


----------



## racso (1 Feb 2006)

as opposed to starting a new thread would be very interested in peoples reccomendations in general re: good/bad mattress's. thanks


----------



## Deirdra (1 Feb 2006)

Thanks Racso, checked but didn't see anything specific about memory foam mattress problems.


----------



## z107 (1 Feb 2006)

I bought an inner wisdom foam mattress about 6 months ago. There are indents where we sleep. Is this what you are referring to? - I though that this was by design. Hasn't altered our quality of sleep or comfort.

We rotate the mattress every couple of months, (around axis perpendicular to top side of bed)


----------



## Furntech (1 Feb 2006)

This is a interesting area, Memory foam is a hot area at the moment, with lot of products coming onto the market.

Tempur are the maket leader and a number of others have deleloped products, such as Sealy or Kaymed. Then there are a large number of other memory foam type suppliers.

If memory foam it should go back to its origional shape.

A number of items to consider.
Do the base allow for adequate support and ventialtion?
Is there any damage in the base?

You product should still be under warrently
Let me know the model and I can see if I have any further information on it for you.

Richard
www.furniture.ie


----------



## Deirdra (1 Feb 2006)

Hi Richard
It's the Kaymed 3000. Base is new and unbroken slats less than 2.5 inches apart. Support and ventilation OK. Arnotts told me to rotate it first a few times, if no joy, they'll follow up with the manufacturers.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Feb 2006)

We'd been looking at getting one of these, but I was a bit uneasy about paying that money for a new product, with no way of knowing how it would perform a few years down the road. Even NASA gets it wrong sometimes...


----------



## BlueSpud (2 Feb 2006)

Deirdra said:
			
		

> Anyone had any problems with a memory foam mattress? Bought one last years for 800 euros and already it's dipping or sagging in the middle. Any feedback or advice?



It suffering from alzheimer's  ?


----------



## Deirdra (2 Feb 2006)

The mattress people are coming over to check it next week!! Will post the outcome. At least they are customer focussed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Feb 2006)

Do please let us know the outcome, Deirdra. Incidentally, when you bought it, did it come with any kind of extended/'lifetime' guarantee?


----------



## pingpong (2 Feb 2006)

Our Kaymed 3000 is up for sale if anyone interested. DH bought it and one month later was diagnosed with arthritis on spine so he ditched the mattress as it wasn't helping. It cost an absolute fortune.


----------



## Furntech (2 Feb 2006)

You can post the product for sale in our Second hand furniture section.
http://www.furniture.ie/forum/forum-21.html

It may be difficult to sell a bed  but I am sure there will always be someone looking for one.

Thanks
Richard
www.furniture.ie


----------



## Deirdra (8 Feb 2006)

Hello Dr M, the warranty is 2 years. (Still waiting for the 'bed inspectors' to arrive this week)


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Feb 2006)

Cheers, Deirdra — let us know the verdict?


----------



## Deirdra (8 Mar 2006)

Finally, a result! 
The 'bed inspector' arrived on Feb 16, she lay it on, squeezed it, photographed and advised that her report would go to the QC dept. and I would have a result next week. No news by Friday, so called them, they wanted to take the mattress back for testing on Tues 28! It would be picked up between 7.30am and 9.30am and delivered back between 3.30am and 5.30pm. As I thought this is a bit of over-kill for a new mattress within guarantee and it also meant taking a day off work, I phoned Arnotts on Monday 27 Feb to ask if they could speed up the process and/or ask for a replacement without waiting for the testing. One of the sales assistants suggested that it might be possible to allow me to reselect, cancelled the bed testing, and he would ask his manager and call me back. Finally today (after putting a bit of pressure on) - they confirmed that they will allow me to reselect another mattress. Thank you Arnotts! It all seems like a lot of work from a consumer's point of view to replace a faulty mattress.
My findings/ verdict on memory foam:
The manufacturer representative couldn't understand why I didn't buy a 6 foot wide mattress, the bed tester thought that possibly there wasn't enough space between two people on a 4'6" mattress for the foam to 'recover to its original position'. The Arnotts salesman told me that he only recommends the more top-end of the memory foam beds, as he thinks the basic models are not as good or give guarnateed performance. One good thing about the memory foam is that you don't need a very heavy duvet - a 6 tog rating is OK for winter use. 
My advice - either buy the top of the range or wait a while until the memory foam technology improves.


----------



## Furntech (9 Mar 2006)

I agree that if you need to go for a Memory foam product, ensure it is a good quality product. There are a lot of foam mattresses coming on the market now and there is a difference between the different types of foam. If you want to inform yourself before you buy a bed you can have a look at the Bed Buyers guide on Furniture.ie
http://www.furniture.ie/news/idx/7/029/Sleep-centre/article/Bed-Buying-Guide.html


----------



## Tim Deegan (28 Sep 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I came across it, and thought that this could help some people:

The most common memory foam mattresses on the market are the reflex foam and memory foam type. However the reason they are the most common is because any idiot can make one, and therefore loads of companies have sprung up to jump on the memory foam band wagon. All they do is take a slab of reflex foam, then glue a layer of memory foam to it. Most of them then vacuum pack and roll them up to make them cheap to transport. there are also quite a few imports from China that don't meet European standards, and should be avoided.

Then there are the open coil sprung with memory foam type. This type give equal support to the reflex/memory foam type, but are much cooler due to the fact that air can circulate through the spring layer, and dissipate the heat from the memory foam.

The best type for support are the pocket sprung with memory foam type, as the pocket springs will contour to your body, and then the memory foam will actually mould to your shape giving even support without causing pressure points. With this type of mattress you have to be very careful, as there are quite a few on the market that contain the reflex foam encapsulated type of pocket springs. These springs are usually smaller than the full size steel pocket springs, and are inferior as far as support goes. I have even seen them with plastic or even foam springs. As long as you go for one with full size steel pocket springs, then air should be able to circulate through the spring layer.

Most memory foam mattresses on the market are non turn, and they will tell you that this is for your convenience. This is actually complete rubbish, and the real reason is because the memory foam is the most expensive part of the mattress. Non turn mattresses won't last as long as a two sided turnable mattress, especially if they contain pocket springs. But there are two sided pocket sprung/memory foam mattresses on the market.

The memory foam layer should be between 2" and 2.5" deep (2" if you don't like to be too warm in bed), and the optimum density should be between 60 and 70kg per m3.

Some memory foam mattresses come with an option of climate control fabrics like Climasmart or Outlast, that help to regulate the temperature.

Make sure you buy from a seller who gives a satisfaction guarantee, as it will be in their interest to make sure that you make the right purchase the first time.

Stay well away from the big brand names, and the big chain stores, then you will get far more for your money.


----------



## fizzelina (29 Sep 2010)

We bought an Ikea mattress earlier this year, the basic model under €200 and we both honestly think it's the best night's sleep we ever had on a mattress. The comfort is more than any hotel I ever slept in either.


----------

